# Tree trimmer killed in fall



## turnkey4099 (Sep 13, 2007)

On the local news 9/12/07 - Spokane, Wa 

I only heard the bit in amongst doing other things, It should be in the newspaper tomorrow and I will update it if so.

A tree trimmer and helper were removing a tree. Photo showed a spar with all limbs trimmed back to the stem. 

Man fell 60 ft, was not wearing his safety. Per the report, It was common not to be tied in when descending.

Harry K


----------



## Ekka (Sep 13, 2007)

Common not to be tied in when descending?  

I'm not sure if that's printed or said right, but to descend without being tied in is falling. Maybe they mean 2 attachment points.

Could also mean or be that he was blocking down the spar and 1 attachment point (flip line) is considered enough and he cut through it.

Lets see what the full edition says.


----------



## kevknep (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like the safety wasn't clipped to the harness. It doesn't sound like anyone is sure if he did it on purpose to descend, or whether he accidentally unclipped it.

http://www.kxly.com/news/?sect_rank=1&section_id=559&story_id=14218


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 13, 2007)

Spokesman-Review 09/13/07 Section B, Northwest page B3 

www.spokemanreview.com
---------------------------------------------------
Man killed after falling from tree

A 50-year-old man died Wednesday after falling nearly 70 feet from a tree he was trimming, officials said.

The man and his son, who own a private business, were hired to trim trees at 10700 W. Granger Road in the Nine Mile Falls area.

The father was in a Ponderosa pine when his sone heard a yell, looked and saw his father fall, said Spokane County sheriff's sgt. Dave Reagan.

The man was pronounced dead at the scene

"The son tells us he inspected all the climbing gear and it was in good working order," Reagan said.

----------------------------------------------------------

No details to speak of.


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 13, 2007)

It is EXTREMELY common to climb with NO saftey while ascending or descending in the Linesman industry. Maybe this is who he learned from?

This is the way I learned to climb, and I used to climb 75'-90' highway and river crossings. Stupid to say the least looking back on it!


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably only single tie in and he unsnapped to come down below a stub. Sad situation. Climber should never be unsnapped from the tree at any time. Double tie in would probably have prevented this accident. My
condolences to the family.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 14, 2007)

The victim's name was announced on KXLY TV (KXLY.COM) at 10 pm last night. Unfortunately I didn't catch it and can't find it on their website. Maybe someone more computer literate can find it.

Harry K


----------



## Afriend (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this site surfing the web for news on my friend's death.
His name was Terry Klundt, he lived in Spokane. Husband and father of 3 children, proceeded in death by his son, Brandin, who died in an auto accident
5 yrs. ago. I don't know anything about tree trimming except that Terry
on several occasions trimmed trees for us and also cut some down.
He always used his belt on the descent. He wasn't a reckless kind of person.
Whatever happened it was definitely a tragic mistake, nothing caused by carelessness.


----------



## Steve128 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Tragic Mistake*



Afriend said:


> I found this site surfing the web for news on my friend's death.
> His name was Terry Klundt, he lived in Spokane. Husband and father of 3 children, proceeded in death by his son, Brandin, who died in an auto accident
> 5 yrs. ago. I don't know anything about tree trimming except that Terry
> on several occasions trimmed trees for us and also cut some down.
> ...



I am very sorry to read of your friend's death. A tragedy. My condolences to his family and friends.

Please know any posting here is to help members, like me, realize the danger of this profession and hopefully prevent more tragedies.


----------



## Afriend (Sep 14, 2007)

Of course, I understand. I hope I didn't sound defensive, just wanted to put a little clarity on the subject. Terry had fallen before and fractured his back, so if anything he was extremely careful when climbing. The risk is part of the profession, as you say. Thank you for the condolences.


----------



## treeman wife (Aug 22, 2013)

*just for the record *



kevknep said:


> Looks like the safety wasn't clipped to the harness. It doesn't sound like anyone is sure if he did it on purpose to descend, or whether he accidentally unclipped it.
> 
> Spokane, WA | News | KXLY.com



Hi, I am the wife of Terry. My son (Dayne Klundt) had just finished gassing up the saw for his dad and was heading back to the truck for more chipping when he heard his dad yell NOOOO!! To this day almost 6 years later we do not know what happened exactly. We do know that he had been saying he needed a new safety clip. What the Newsmen did get wrong was saying my husband was not wearing a safety line. He was. Maybe tho with the chain saw just coming back up to him perhaps he did accidentally unclip it...only God knows. It was definitely a tragic accident. For a certainly tho he always practiced safety and drilled that into our son as well. He had 28 years experience and was known as one of the best treeman ever. He loved this trade. We were just getting ready to have our 1st grand child from our daughter who was 7 months pregnant at the time. Being Terry's wife I can tell you his dream was to one day own his company and pass it on to his son's. We lost our oldest in a car accident on Nov. 12th 2002 so he never did get to see that happen. He did though get to teach our 2nd son (Dayne) and also we bought Spokane Tree Service so he did get to see a glimpse of his dream come true. Who would have known that just 6 short months later that would end? Dayne almost let that dream rest with his dad but instead got up one morning to say "I am going to carry it on ...dad taught me a trade and I will do the same it has provided well" I think his dad would love to see him now with his sweet family and another grand daughter by him too.  Have a total of 4 and they all know who Grandpa Terry is. His memory lives on through all of us. Dayne is a chip off the ole block and uses two safety lines..life is short but in this trade never take short cuts!!! Thanks for all your thoughts and condolences...(sorry I did not see this sooner) I will never forget my Terry Lee and he will forever be a part of our lives and of so many others too, and even those who did not get the chance to know him personally but share in the Treeman's trade... God Bless!!


----------



## treeman wife (Aug 22, 2013)

*You must know me since you know my late husband so well and with such detail...I*



Afriend said:


> I found this site surfing the web for news on my friend's death.
> His name was Terry Klundt, he lived in Spokane. Husband and father of 3 children, proceeded in death by his son, Brandin, who died in an auto accident
> 5 yrs. ago. I don't know anything about tree trimming except that Terry
> on several occasions trimmed trees for us and also cut some down.
> ...



Hi I just found this site by pulling up both Brandin's name and Terry's. I am having a time figuring out things on here but did post some pics of that day and also wanted to say thank you soo much for stating the exact truth. Terry always put safety 1st and also taught it to Dayne who has carried on the trade as Dayne's Tree Care and is doing very well. WE sure miss Terry. I couldn't help but notice that you spelled Brandin's name correctly and knew so much...I'm curious as to who you are but know any friend of his was a friend of mine too.


----------



## treeman wife (Aug 22, 2013)

*You made me wonder...this could be...*



Del_ said:


> It sounds like one possiblity is the climber unsnapped his lanyard.....instead of his chainsaw when getting ready to make a cut.
> 
> I wonder if he was using similar connectors for his climbing lanyard and saw lanyard?



I am his widow...and my son and I have often wondered what could have happened. I know my son just got through gassing his saw and sent it back up to him and was heading back to the chipping when he heard his dad yell NOOOOO!! which made him turn and see the tragic fall....It was purely a very tragic accident and a great loss to us...this time of year always has me grieving and this is how I stumbled upon this story by looking up his name and that of our deceased son 5 year previous... He was a great safety conscience tree man...he lived and breathed it!!


----------



## miko0618 (Aug 24, 2013)

did he have a lanyard, belt strap, or a lifeline, line from him to the ground. or both?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 24, 2013)

This isn't one to dissect, mike. Ma'am, we mourn your loss. One of the reasons I spend so much time on this site is to help other climbers learn better techniques so that tragedies like this don't happen. I'm happy to see your son carry on the family tradition, and I hope that he joins us as we continue to learn, teach, and move forward to make this industry as safe as is ever possible. This is a tough part of the forum for all of us, and understand we don't spend time on it for any other reason than to try and learn from any mistakes our "brothers in saws" so to speak might have made . It is only to try to keep moving the industry forward and keep making it safer as new techniques and technologies develop. Once again, we mourn your loss, and I would love to invite Dayne to join us here as we try to make this a safer industry. Honestly, I would imagine his insight could really help some of our younger "bulletproof" climbers. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us, Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 25, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I would love to invite Dayne to join us here as we try to make this a safer industry. Honestly, I would imagine his insight could really help some of our younger "bulletproof" climbers. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us, Jeff



+1, Dayne come join us. So sorry for your loss. Thanks for letting us know the man. Too many times we loose a brother, hear of it thru the news or the papers, but never hear of the man himself. Sounds like he was a great father, husband and tree guy.


----------



## treeman wife (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thank you*



TheJollyLogger said:


> This isn't one to dissect, mike. Ma'am, we mourn your loss. One of the reasons I spend so much time on this site is to help other climbers learn better techniques so that tragedies like this don't happen. I'm happy to see your son carry on the family tradition, and I hope that he joins us as we continue to learn, teach, and move forward to make this industry as safe as is ever possible. This is a tough part of the forum for all of us, and understand we don't spend time on it for any other reason than to try and learn from any mistakes our "brothers in saws" so to speak might have made . It is only to try to keep moving the industry forward and keep making it safer as new techniques and technologies develop. Once again, we mourn your loss, and I would love to invite Dayne to join us here as we try to make this a safer industry. Honestly, I would imagine his insight could really help some of our younger "bulletproof" climbers. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us, Jeff




Thank you Jeff for using discretion in the question of what he was using. My son would know the answer to that better than i since he was there and I was not. I do seem to recall that he had all his gear which included all the things mentioned. My son had thought many times that he thinks Terry unhooked wrong clip...but only God above will know that answer. As you said we have tried to move on past the dissecting part. I know that my son is extremely careful and has learned 1st handed what one tragic "mistake" can do. I will show my son this site soon and show him your kind words and maybe you can meet even if via messages. I know it will be at a later date because as we draw closer to the anniversary date and the winter which slows down here in Spokane can make his thoughts and feelings go to places he would rather not be..all of us for that matter. Thanks again and yes lets always remember to keep it safe!! Karen


----------



## treeman wife (Aug 25, 2013)

*A good man he was !!*



sgreanbeans said:


> +1, Dayne come join us. So sorry for your loss. Thanks for letting us know the man. Too many times we loose a brother, hear of it thru the news or the papers, but never hear of the man himself. Sounds like he was a great father, husband and tree guy.



Thank you for your kind words. I will pass the message on to Dayne. I love the "treeman's brotherhood" very encouraging! Keep hanging in there as we all are!


----------

